# Best Screen Printers in South Florida??



## cod2 (Feb 8, 2010)

I was wondering if any of you know a good place to do screen printing in South Florida, i read previous post but couldnt find the right answer and im pretty sure south florida is full of companies that will do this jobs.

To clarify my question im talking of from 6 to 10 colors designs, production should be around 200 and was wondering if they could do all in house packing (poly bag, tagging, folding, etc)

Great forum!!!  thanks for the help.


----------



## sublime9 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Marcel, i'm actually in the same boat. Have you any recommendations?


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Have you tried Atlas Embroidery & Screen Printing? *Phone:* 954-922-2242 They are in Ft. Lauderdale. www.atlasembroidery.com


----------



## sublime9 (Feb 1, 2010)

I looked at them but their minimums are more than the other places i've found in orlando. Thank you for the suggestion though! much appreciated!


----------



## Unkle Samo (Feb 27, 2008)

Check out Swago 954-563-8250...


----------



## sublime9 (Feb 1, 2010)

found someone in orlando. Young company...but great potential and energy. realthread.com....


----------

